# Doflamingo takes an Akatsuki Gauntlet



## Magician (Mar 12, 2014)

With heals after every fight.

Location: Naruto vs Pain
Distance: 30 meters
Knowledge: Full for both parties
Mindset: To kill
Restrictions: C4, C0, CT, and CST 

Gauntlet:

1. Zetsu
2. Hidan
3. Konan
4. Sasori
5. Deidara
6. Kisame
7. Kakuzu
8. Pain(Paths)
9. Itachi
10.Nagato
11.MS Obito

How far does he go?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 12, 2014)

Has been done before. Stops at Itachi.


----------



## trance (Mar 12, 2014)

Stop at Trollbito.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 12, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Stop at Trollbito.



you have twice as many posts despite being her for only 2 months longer...


----------



## trance (Mar 12, 2014)

If I had gone at the rate I was going, I would probably have close to your count.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 12, 2014)

You're probably very proud of yourself, right?


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 12, 2014)

Pain path will soul fuck him, and itachi rapes


----------



## Ashi (Mar 12, 2014)

He clears via blitz ( Mach 600 bruh)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2014)

people still think mach 600 exists, smh


----------



## Chad (Mar 12, 2014)

Sasori is the superior puppeteer


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 12, 2014)

^ AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA . No .


----------



## Stermor (Mar 12, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> ^ AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA . No .



he's not jacking sasori's puppets..... sasori is the better puppeteer, altough don skills seems more usefull.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 12, 2014)

being a possibly better puppeteer doesn't prevent him from getting his shit wreck

granted he stops at Nagato


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 12, 2014)

whooooooooooooooa

section got cleared of every cancerous thread all at once?

such wow


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2014)

With his best moves banned Pain only really has soul fuck as an option left, so I'm guessing Itachi or Nagato


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 12, 2014)

Where he stops depends on what is Itachi's sped . Is he getting scaled to MHS ? If not, so Itachi is dead .

Also you don't have to restrict C4 or C0 for DD kill Deidara, Deidara is way slower, he doesn't get scaled to anywhere DD's speed, actually I don't know what he gets scaled to ? I know it is Hypersonic but would be like mach 30 ? Mach 60 ? I remember of no calcs before the current standing for the top tiers . The last one I remember from Nardo before being overpowered because of "lolfinaloftheseries"  was the Pain's/Nardo's FRS Speed, I remember one calc. Nardo pre final arc. being mach 70, but I don't know which is it and I'm pretty sure Deidara is not getting scaled to that  .

Anyways: DD takes it all until Itachi(As I said, it depends on his speed) by Parasite and then cut the to little pieces .


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 12, 2014)

He might beat itachi but nagato stops him dead.


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Doflamingo is not beating Sasori.

Sasori can reform his body from all of Flamingo's cuts.

Words of Kishimoto (and common sense) says that the Third Kazekage's Iron Sand is more durable than Gaara's sand. I don't see how Flamingo is getting past a superior defense to the one that tanked gigaton C3.

Plus, poison is going to knock him out if it hits.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 13, 2014)

Gaara can only tank C3 level blasts with an entire deserts worth of sand.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 13, 2014)

Iron sand is 5 times as dense as dry sand.
So Sasori needs (desert worth of sand/5) of iron sand to tank C3.


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Third Kazekage puppet can convert chakra into iron sand, and Sasori has pretty much near limitless chakra.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral said:


> Third Kazekage puppet can convert chakra into iron sand, and Sasori has pretty much near limitless chakra.



How does Sasori have near limitless chakra? Is this Edo Sasori or something?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral said:


> Third Kazekage puppet can convert chakra into iron sand, and Sasori has pretty much near limitless chakra.


He doesn't have near limit less. (He just have chakra type backup on his scrolls )


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral said:


> Third Kazekage puppet can convert chakra into iron sand, and Sasori has pretty much near limitless chakra.





Astral said:


> Doflamingo is not beating Sasori.
> 
> *Sasori can reform his body from all of Flamingo's cuts.*
> 
> ...



  

Sasori does not have regeneration(He can put the pieces back together, he's a FUCKING PUPPET) . Sasori does not have speed to compete with DD . Sasori doesn't have infinite chakra . Donquixote Doflamingo IS beating Sasori . DD Parasites and then cuts Sasori's core with Five Colored Strings . The end .


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2014)

Dof can just beat his shit in with his fist and legs..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 13, 2014)

only OPtards can fall for Astrals obvious trolling


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 13, 2014)

Also Sasori has not shown quantity of Iron Sand(A desert) to take gigatons worth of energy, it would transform into liquid .


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 13, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> only OPtards can fall for Astrals obvious trolling



This. 
I'm disappointed, Black Leg.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2014)

Honestly, it gets hard to tell if Narutards are joking or actually serious


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 13, 2014)

He clears Nagato if he manages to beat Itachi before he puts up Susano.Especially since Nagato doesn't have access to neither CST or CT.He loses to Obito.

But if Itachi manages to pull out Susano then he wins & Flamingo stops there.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 13, 2014)

Some people give Nardotards a bad name.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 13, 2014)

That implies Narutards had a good name to begin with.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 13, 2014)

Mere details.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 13, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> only OPtards can fall for Astrals obvious trolling



I'm not a OPtard, OPtard would be people who think Luffy > Narutoverse or some shit . Anyways, it was bad made sarcasm, I'd do something like this:

" Obvious Sasori winning is obvious . "

" Of course Sasori rapes " 

Or 

" Sasori is immortal and he obviously wins . 

"

I didn't hear the sarcasm in his voice .


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 13, 2014)

The way you talk makes it seem as if Sasori doesn't actually win.
He high-diffs.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a broke sense of sarcasm .


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 13, 2014)

Pfft, who can't detect sarcasm on the internet?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

All of Sasori's puppets use a  And since they are dead puppets, they do not run out of this source. The biggest thing Flamingo's cut is Oars's jr's leg, which isn't even that impressive in the first place. 

Parasite is simply countered by the fact that Sasori can transfer his core to any shell he desires. Can Flamingo use parasite on  puppets at once? Hell no. Has he even shown to be able to use parasite on multiple people? 

Keep in mind the fact that each of Sasori's collections  with every successful collection. Can Flamingo handle 298 mach 14 to mach 60 puppets at once?

Unless Dolfa is some medical genius, I don't see a way for him to counter poison entering his bloodstream and paralyzing him.

Besides, notice the location the OP set. There are little to no clouds during Naruto vs Pain. You all know what no clouds mean for Flamingo right?


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Hmm something is wrong, my post isn't showing half the stuff I wrote.

Anyways, give Flamingo a proper location and he still gets brutalized by sheer numbers.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral said:


> All of Sasori's puppets use a  And since they are dead puppets, they do not run out of this source. The biggest thing Flamingo's cut is Oars's jr's leg, which isn't even that impressive in the first place.
> 
> Parasite is simply countered by the fact that Sasori can transfer his core to any shell he desires. Can Flamingo use parasite on  puppets at once? Hell no. Has he even shown to be able to use parasite on multiple people?
> 
> ...



This almost beat those post you used to make about kimimaro's supposedly amazing regen abilities...almost.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2014)

Guess what Dof has... CoC, CoO for sure... all he has to do is kill the correct one which he can...

and they would have to catch him... the speed difference is too great...

Literally Dof can just punch the shit out of him... which his base strength along should be in the M3 tier at the very least..

I do wonder could Dof just knock his ass out with a CoC attack


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Flamingo may be mach 200 and all, but does that matter when he's up against omnidirectional paralyzing poison blades?

What's the best DC that Flamingo can be powerscaled to?

And since OP gives full knowledge from both sides, I presume Sasori is smart enough to place himself in a spot where there aren't any clouds in the sky considering his 5 points in intelligence.


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

> Literally Dof can just punch the shit out of him...



Silly, Sasori has been punched by physically stronger characters than Dolfa and it had no effect on him because he can put himself back together.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2014)

Like who?


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Sakura :ignoramus


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral Lurker.


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

^ (use bro) Hero



Watch season 5 of Breaking Bad if you still think Dofla can beat Sasori.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 13, 2014)

Former Astral Lurker.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral said:


> ^ (use bro) Hero
> 
> 
> 
> Watch season 5 of Breaking Bad if you still think Dofla can beat Sasori.



Pretty sure that was someone else's magnet ability.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral said:


> All of Sasori's puppets use a  And since they are dead puppets, they do not run out of this source. The biggest thing Flamingo's cut is Oars's jr's leg, which isn't even that impressive in the first place.
> 
> Parasite is simply countered by the fact that Sasori can transfer his core to any shell he desires. Can Flamingo use parasite on  puppets at once? Hell no. Has he even shown to be able to use parasite on multiple people?
> 
> ...



is you trolling astral? cuz this one is quite a dumb one.
>puppets ran out chakra source without a puppeter. (he is the one providing the chakra source) 
> not that many characters are mach 60 you know. (sakura wasn't near this and outspeed most of the puppets) only top tier puppets should be low mhs 
>saying there is no clouds while there's an huge amount of dirty clouds in the air isn't quite right 
>even if he ended dying it would be after kill sasori and its 298 puppets (5 minutes before paralize can be a long time you know)


----------



## Source (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral said:


> Sakura :ignoramus



.

The one with building level feats?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral said:


> All of Sasori's puppets use a  And since they are *dead puppets*, they do not run out of this source. The biggest thing Flamingo's cut is Oars's jr's leg, which isn't even that impressive in the first place.
> 
> Parasite is simply countered by the fact that Sasori can transfer his core to any shell he desires. Can Flamingo use parasite on  puppets at once? Hell no. Has he even shown to be able to use parasite on multiple people?
> 
> ...



Is this guy serious ? I thought that by "trolling" you meant sarcasm(Trolling on the deceive someone sense, not the trolling we use here in the OBD), I see I was definetly wrong . 

Doflamingo doesn't need to fight with 298 things at the same time . Because of several reasons:

1 - That is his body count that got turned into puppets, not the actual number of puppets he can control . He can control about 100, might be a little bigger than this(High guess would be 150) . 
2 - They're conected to Sasori's reaction . So Sasori has to react, like: " Where's Dofla ? Oh, he's there, so the nearest to attack is X, and after than Y " . 
3 - Third and most important: He won't be using it . He has to summon it, and DD is going to end this like when the fight is at like 1-2 seconds at best, one second to destroy Hiruko and the other to destroy Sasori's body(I think it was named Scorpion) . 

And guess one thing ? You're actually right in one part of your post ! CONGRATS . Wanna know where ? The part that you say that DD is not " some medical " genius . Because he isn't . The thing is that the venom is not even going to get near Dofla's bloodstream to begin with so he doesn't have to be a medical genius . Assuming Sasori shoots venom as the first attack, and ASSUMING that Sasori is going to throw the first punch, Dofla can just walk away from the venom . 

Also mach 60 ? Can you show me the calc. ? (This one I'm not doubting it is that I don't know for sure what is Pre Final Arc. Power Up Naruto speed is) .

DD showed Parasite on multiple soldiers at the same time . The fact is: Doflamingo does not need to " handle " anything, he will cut Sasori into pieces before Sasori even makes a move to summon another puppet because Hiruko has been destroyed . 

And Nardo vs Pain Has clouds:









Not that he's going to use it or need it . Also DD is not even going to feel if Sasori tries to punch him . I don't know exactly where Sasori stopped in DC, but Post TS Diable Jambe made nothing to him, don't get your hopes high that any attack is going to land a hit on " actual " DD and will get past his CoA . Sanji by now should get scaling enough for Multi City Block level, is Sasori's DC that or higher ?

Parasite number proof: 

Quality > Quantity . 1-2 Second is what it takes for Dofla to kill Sasori(As I said 1 to destroy Hiruko and the other to effectively kill Sasori) . I feel there's something I'm forgetting ...

Edit: iwandesu No puppets gets scaled to MHS . I'll repeat: NONE . MHS is a High Tier for the guys in the EoS manga, which Sasori clearly is not part of . Edo Tensei he fought with Kankuro who is not MHS either . The only puppet that is MHS is Obito, because he got manipulated by Madara like a bitch .


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 13, 2014)

sasori 100 puppets were enough to defeat a country or something 
(hell, i'm pretty sure should be a very shit tier country) :ho


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 13, 2014)

DD's crew was enough to defeat a country . 

While DD laughed :


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 13, 2014)

Such trolling.

Much bad.


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Source said:


> .
> 
> The one with building level feats?



Her latest punch is mcb, or somewhere along those lines.


----------



## Source (Mar 13, 2014)

Keyword: latest.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 13, 2014)

You should use the page of when he first talks about the Shichibukai . That was a good hype . Or the time that he's smilling and giving hell of speech while the World's Strongest Man is flipping Marineford .


----------



## Imagine (Mar 13, 2014)

>Doflamingo losing to Sasori
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sasori


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Gigaton Durability defenses >>> anyone weaker than Whitebeard


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral said:


> Gigaton Durability defenses >>> anyone weaker than Whitebeard



To bad Sasori doesn't have that.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral said:


> Gigaton Durability defenses >>> anyone weaker than Whitebeard



Did you just imply Sakura has gigaton level punches? 

Cause in that case:
[YOUTUBE]-ByvlAleRzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

All we know is that Third Kazekage iron sand >>>>>>> Gaara normal sand > C3. 

Also this:


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral is trolling, I hope but who knows... he might actually believe that shit


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Might as well call Kishimoto a troll too since he said it himself


----------



## Imagine (Mar 13, 2014)

He's also assuming Sasori will even get a chance to move.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 13, 2014)

Ehm, yea, he will. Sasori gets mach 60 scaling, Dofla gets mach 180.
He's just three times faster.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2014)

doesn't matter, he still dies


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 13, 2014)

Kishimoto also said that Hizuren is >>>>>> the rest of the Hokages. I actually like him, so it's kind of sad that it got retconned so badly. While Deidara would lose in a fight to Sasori, he can dish out more damage.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2014)

not really, I think its when its beyond 5x is when things start to blur up... 10x is when its completely unnoticeable


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 13, 2014)

To blitz =/= blur up IIRC . 

Blitz is A doing something before B can do something about it . In this case B may be able to see you but he won't be able to react .


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Heck did yall know that mach 200 chou FRS is legit


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 13, 2014)

Lel.
You need to be the distance in meters faster to blitz.
Eg. Starting distance: 20m.
To blitz, you'd need to be x20 faster.
In HST, no one is blitzing anybody worth shit.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 13, 2014)

So why Bleach loses every fucking time it fights ?


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Darth ^ (use bro) has the most logical post in this thread ^


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 13, 2014)

Astral Hero being Astral Hero.


----------



## Chad (Mar 13, 2014)

Are you trying to start something


----------



## Visa (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> So why Bleach loses every fucking time it fights ?


Because Clorox has un-quantifiable speed feats, hence "forevermach29" or something like that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> 2 times faster is the speed required to blitz someone from the standard distance of 20 meters .


please log out and never come back


----------



## Urouge (Mar 17, 2014)

The forum would be much better if you could do the same


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> 2 times faster is the speed required to blitz someone from the standard distance of 20 meters .



you need 20 times to blitz someone at 20 meter..... 10 times for 10 meters....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2014)

tell me more


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2014)

> a person trying to establish humor into this rotten cadaver


are you sure you're the person for the job ? 





> I've been here since 2007


is that fact ? ck


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 17, 2014)

must be a really lousy member if he couldn't adapt to the changes after existing for that long in this place... so xellos removed his comment but didn't banned him?


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Mar 17, 2014)

...DD brings in Konan from his last fight for teh lulz and uses her spamming explosive tags


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 17, 2014)

Yoda95 said:


> FUcking snitch. Get the fuck out of here, retard.



why so much anger?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2014)

Yoda 9X and BabyGeesus need to meet


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Mar 17, 2014)

Yoda95 said:


> I really do fucking wonder if you have a life. I've been here since 2007.



>Has been on a forums site for about 7 years making dupes.

>Calls other people no lifes.

Dat logic


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Mar 17, 2014)

Yoda95 said:


> Because of that other user and @shade ye man,  during the times of 08 and 09 it was awesome. Opiece was dominating and there were barely any trolls... in 2010, that is where the trolls bloomed like a volcano eruption.



If you really have been here for this long, you tink you'd have a resistence against trolls.

Or are you a trollbait?

On Topic: Just wait a few more chapters and DD will either get nerfed or get buffed.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Mar 17, 2014)

Yoda95 said:


> What the fuck are you saying tho?  incoherence is one thing, but borderline? damn, that's kind of rare.
> 
> how does being here for a long time translate to having resistance to trolling? ur implying i dont have resistance?



If you have a problem with I am saying, reread. 

You'd think being on the internet for so long, would expose you to enough trolls to the point where you don't care much for trolling. Guess that's not the case.


----------



## Chad (Mar 17, 2014)

Viva la Cancerdome


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Mar 17, 2014)

Yoda95 said:


> I haven't been making dupes for 7 years. Erroneous information of you and to display to me of your mentality that seems to be akin to that of a child? nah, don't exploit the fact taht youre dumb as a mule.
> 
> Day logic



You've been here for 7 years and my bad for assuming. 

and wow 

i'm dumb as a mule. I think you were doing better earlier, when you were dropping cuss words like a homophobic machine gun earlier.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Mar 17, 2014)

Yoda95 said:


> Ight, but the fact that you like fairy tail kind of makes what you're trying to tell me the more obscure.
> 
> Nah man, trolling aint a habit especially when you're known by everyone on like almost every forum wherein you and jizz, the most famous troll, trolled forums back in 2006. especially bodybuilding forums.
> 
> ...



I like Fairy Tail? Wotm8?

And yeah Naruto had a time skip. didn't do much but give Naruto a bigger Rasengan.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 17, 2014)

Yoda95 said:


> Because of that other user and @shade ye man,  during the times of 08 and 09 it was awesome. Opiece was dominating and there were barely any trolls... in 2010, that is where the trolls bloomed like a volcano eruption.



you should log in with your 2007 account.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 17, 2014)

Yoda95 said:


> not banned, but took off all the standards power of a regular member



i will tell you not to insult members,it will get you banned again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2014)

Vicotex, where and to whom do i need to snitch to get you permed ?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2014)

I spot velocity!


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 17, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> please log out and never come back



Why so much hate Fluttershy-koon ? I only got missinformed . 2, 20 it's "only" 10 times more .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2014)

i forgive you


----------



## Visa (Mar 17, 2014)

Man, just reading all these comments gave me cancer.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 17, 2014)

> 17 Posts 
>  Probably a dupe 
> Talks about cancer


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 17, 2014)

The cancer is real.


----------

